# Newbie....



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

.....Afternoon All, recently bought a "Signature" RV, 36ft diesel pusher with slideouts. Enjoying it a lot but we are on a fairly steep learning curve with it.

Question - does anyone know if there is an adaptor available to allow a normal UK BBQ to run off the installed RV LPG tank? which (if I understand it correctly) runs at a higher pressure. It is getting a bit annoying dragging gas bottles about when the installed supply is available....plenty of it too!

Thanks

Martin


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I had a quick release gas tap fitted and just plug my bbq into it works great, so does the table top patio heater.

It has been said on the site that this is not a good idea but I don't see why.

Onboard gas is cheaper, you don't need to carry bottles, the gas tap will not work unless something is plugged in.

Like I say it works for me. Another friend of mine has done the same on his euromobil, and he is happy with it too.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Welcome home*

Hi

As usual with techno questions, I am unable to help but can say "welcome to your new home".

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

Lampie said:


> I had a quick release gas tap fitted and just plug my bbq into it works great, so does the table top patio heater.
> 
> It has been said on the site that this is not a good idea but I don't see why.
> 
> ...


.... thanks for the reply.... ... just a simple piece of rubber gas pipe from the quick release tap straight to the BBQ? everyone keeps telling me that it is too high pressure.... great if it works.... what sort of tap did you have installed?


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

A million "welcomes"!! This is a great site!! :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sigeee said:


> .....Afternoon All, recently bought a "Signature" RV, 36ft diesel pusher with slideouts. Enjoying it a lot but we are on a fairly steep learning curve with it.
> Question - does anyone know if there is an adaptor available to allow a normal UK BBQ to run off


Hi Martin... 
Have a look here at the available adaptors for BBQ and connecting a propane bottle to the RV LPG system..

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/product.php?cat=74

I also have a 36 ft diesel pusher .. anything I can help with please ask or PM./ email me..


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*running a barbecue off an lpg tank*

Hi Sigee,
before you contemplate plumbing in your barbecue, you MUST without fail make sure you are tapping into the correct pipework. DO NOT TAP INTO THE PIPEWORK ON THE LPG TANK SIDE OF THE REGULATOR! euro barbecues are designed to work at low pressure american barbecues work at high (tank pressures).If you do it incorrectly you will have a flamethrower on your hands, this is the reason why people have told you that it should not be done or are concerned about high pressures.
LPG is a safe fuel if used correctly and downright dangerous if you are unsure about what you are doing, the moral of the story is if unsure get professional help, I would hate to see your beautiful signature go up in flames!DO NOT RUN IT OFF AN EXTENDA STAY!
Cheers Duncan (ps I am qualified to give this advice)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I have been wondering the same thing, as we have got a gas BBQ and I don't like to drag a bottle of gas around as well....

Maybe if there is enough interest I could arrange a get together somewhere in the middle of the country and have Duncan come along to a BBQ Gas Fitting Party :lol: :lol: :lol: 

If this sounds like a goer Duncan please let me know and I will arrange something, if you are OK with it can you please let us know what costs are involved and I am sure that we will get a good response to the meet, that way you get to earn some dosh (and meet potential customers :lol: ) and we get our barbies hooked up safely...

Please let me know all if there is any interest in doing this......

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

kands said:


> Please let me know all if there is any interest in doing this......


Hi, Keith

I'm not personally looking to have this done, but I can hold spanners and stuff, and you'll obviously be looking for someone to help test the completed installations :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Now I hadn't thought about having a test pilot Gerald, but in "true blue" tradition, _you are now it_ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Come on guys, we now have a tester of cooked product all we need is the rest of this putting together :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Sigee,

I can't help with the specific question, but you can work our from all the above posts, why this is just about the best forum to belong to. People are just so helpful.


regards ...... philip


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

Excellent responses.... cheers all.....I would be happy to provide plenty of test products once my new barbie was correctly plumbed in.....a "Meet in the Middle" sounds like a plan!


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*LPG BARBIE*

HI Kands

I have posted a reply to Sigee's question as advice only, i am not touting for business ( i do'nt need too )   

It would be a shame if someone attempted this kind of adaptation without all the facts and something went wrong.
If i have knowledge on a subject i will try to help ,that is all i'm offering on this site.

Regards Duncan


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Like I said, mine works fine as does the patio heater. Good point and I should have said it " make sure it's on the right side of the regulator" . As for the type off fitting all I can say is it looks like a smaller version of an air line connector with a quarter turn tap on the top. Male end fitted into the end of your hose from bbq etc and push it in till it clicks.

It is worth doing, saves time , weight and money.

Regards

Lampie


----------

